# Gimp perl scripting



## Xonic (4. Januar 2002)

Tach Tach 

Kennt jemand ein cooles Tutorial für gimp scriting mit Perl??
also das einzige was ich jetzt gefunden hab ist auf 

http://www.gm4t9.de/gimp/tut03/perl-tut.html

zu finden und ganz gut für den Einstieg aber hat ein paar kleine Fehler und ist n bissel kurz...

wenn jemand der totale Guru in der Beziehung ist oder n paar gute Links hat, dann wär das schick



 tschauz 
Xonic


----------



## maarten (23. Januar 2002)

ich kenn nur noch einen Link:

http://gug.sunsite.dk



cYa


----------

